# 70litre



## Mr P (16 Jan 2013)

here is a shot of my 70 litre tank.hope you like it.
all the best mr p


----------



## Dorian (16 Jan 2013)

looks good


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (16 Jan 2013)

Very nice use of floating/surface plants for shade effect,cheers mark


----------



## Mr P (16 Jan 2013)

thanks dorian and mark,i used the floating plants to reduce the lighting, i have 2x 24watt t5s in it and without co2 injection the light was a bit strong.that said the bolivian rams and five banded barbs love the dark areas.  all the best roy.


----------



## nayr88 (16 Jan 2013)

I like that a lot!
Really natural looking with the use of floating plants and choice of colours and plants. Nice tank


----------



## sanj (16 Jan 2013)

Very pleasant and peaceful.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Jan 2013)

Very nice indeed, Mr P.

What makes this work is the pleasant contrast of dark and light colours, and selection of textures, all exaggerated by the dappled light from the floaters. The crypts are star of the show here, my all-time favourite plant!

Your cherry barbs must be very happy in there!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr P (17 Jan 2013)

the crypts have done very well in there,the substrate is a mix of akadama and brown flora base,(quite a good colour match)the plant colours have been a lot better	   than my other setup which has eco complete in it.i use liquid carbon every day and 2ml of neutro + week
  all the best ,roy.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Jan 2013)

tank is looking great  its always nice to give a full tank spec when posting tank photos so that people know what you are using to achieve these results 

congrats and looking forward to future updates.


----------



## Mr P (17 Jan 2013)

hello here are the tank specs.
 tank 70 litre. with diy top.
 2x24watt t5 lights
fluval 206 and 990 litre ph power head
substrate is a mix of akadama and columbo flora base.
hardscape is mini landscape rock stuck together with tank sealant and redmoor root wood.
 flora.
cryptocoryne balansae,  cryptocoryne parva,  cryptocoryne wendtii brown. cryptocoryne  wendtii green. cryptocoryne tropica and  cryptocoryne mi oya.
anubias bateri nana
microsorum pteropus
riccia
Christmas moss and java moss.
2mll liquid carbon everyday and 2ml neutro+ weekly.
there are five banded barbs, cherry barbs and bolivian rams.and amano shrimp.


----------



## dagzz (27 Jan 2013)

looking good


----------



## hrishi007 (27 Jun 2016)

Nice crypt jungle


----------

